# Audi Takes Formula E Championship with Final Round Victory in New York



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

Despite throwing away the first four races of the short Formula E season, Audi Sport Abt Schaeffler managed the impossible this weekend and has won the constructor’s championship. Going into the final race weekend, Audi was 33 points behind the lead but a thrilling two-race finale means that the team ended two points ahead of […] More...
The post Audi Takes Formula E Championship with Final Round Victory in New York appeared first on Fourtitude.com.


More...


----------

